# create partition



## scott9263 (Feb 17, 2003)

cannot seen to partition harddrive so as i can reinstall Windows. I have an older Kayak workstation and I have tried fdisk to no avail. does anyone have any ideas or suggestions


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

What error message does fdisk give you? I assume you have verified that your drive is recognized in the BIOS. It's possible that a low-level format would cure the problem; you may need to obtain such a utility from the drive's manufacturer.

Hope this helps -- additional info appreciated.


----------



## scott9263 (Feb 17, 2003)

When trying to reboot my hard drive after formatting(i'm a loser) I am getting "drive format does not contain Valid FAT or FAT32 partition. What do i do now? It's on a HP Kayak. I Like this old PC and do not want to loose it.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Well you aren't going to loose it. What type of hard drive does it have in it....IDE or SCSI? Most of the Kayaks I have seen have had SCSI hard drives.


----------



## scott9263 (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it has a SCSI Harddrive. I'm not sure what that means. I'm pretty much over my head now. I was just trying to clear up a computer that was given to me for home use from a company I work for. then i proceeded to cause more problems for myself. Thanks


----------

